# Help rim identification



## sjd73ss (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought 3 wheels off ebay that were on an 04 gto and the guy said they were dealer installed. I found another set that have pontiac emblems and want to verify or possibly come up with a GM number for the rim so I can buy a forth. Here is ther ebay item number can someone please tell me that these are OEM GM GTO rims? Thanks in advance Shawn 

ebay item number 190346997292


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

sjd73ss said:


> I bought 3 wheels off ebay that were on an 04 gto and the guy said they were dealer installed. I found another set that have pontiac emblems and want to verify or possibly come up with a GM number for the rim so I can buy a forth. Here is ther ebay item number can someone please tell me that these are OEM GM GTO rims? Thanks in advance Shawn
> 
> ebay item number 190346997292


No,they are aftermarket wheels.My car has stock 17's,here is a pic.The other has the stock 18's which have been painted Graphite........God that car is sexy with the graphite 18's.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

those WERE dealer installed Pontiac options...it is said they can be (or become) brittle) and many haven't stood the test of time...I'm sorry I can't recall the brand but have seen them here on this Forum...
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

found a link...MC2 I think those were...some called them Snowflake...my 2006 GTO SAP had them prior to my buying but were replaced because of cracks with 17s...those wheels and Falken tires were a $3000.00 option on their own...

LS1GTO.com Forums - MC2 guys. Please come in: Dealer Installed Wheels

Bill


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

silversport said:


> those WERE dealer installed Pontiac options...it is said they can be (or become) brittle) and many haven't stood the test of time...I'm sorry I can't recall the brand but have seen them here on this Forum...
> Bill


Really?I never knew that.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen these on the lot before. Dealer option. They were way overpriced though. I see them on Craigslist from time to time.


----------

